# PS2 Classics cracked: Convert your PS2 ISOs for play on 4.xx CFW PS3s



## FireEmblemGuy (Mar 21, 2013)

A few days ago PS3 hacker Flatz dumped everything he'd been able to decrypt about PS2 Classics for the rest of the scene to take a look at, citing a lack of free time to work on it any further. Just days later, the folks over at PS3hax.net have come up with a guide for getting PS2 ISOs set up in conjunction with a PS2 Classics template package for playability on any PS3 running a 4.20 or higher CFW, fat or slim.

Obviously compatibility's not going to be perfect (it probably won't work with multi-disc games, either), and I don't currently have a system I can test with, but even the basic premise is a huge step forward from what's been available for non-backwards-compatible models.




Source



WIP Compatibility List

I apologize if this has already been posted, or if some of the info is wrong. Truth of the matter is I saw the news and kind of skimmed the rest, partly out of excitement and partly out of knowledge that it'd mostly be useless to me until I got my hands on another hackable system.


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 21, 2013)

I so need to find a ps3 firmware 3.55... otherwise this is a nice find.


----------



## chyyran (Mar 21, 2013)

So this works for hackable non-BC PS3s as well?


----------



## Devin (Mar 21, 2013)

Ron said:


> So this works for hackable non-BC PS3s as well?


 
Yep, I can play PS3 Classics on my Slim just fine. Pretty awesome they cracked it, if that glitch chip for the PS3 comes out it'll be sweet.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 21, 2013)

DJPlace said:


> I so need to find a ps3 firmware 3.55... otherwise this is a nice find.


 
All I can say is props to hackers. Sure it's a tedious process, but so much for the PS3 not being backwards compatible.


----------



## chyyran (Mar 21, 2013)

Devin said:


> Yep, I can play PS3 Classics on my Slim just fine. Pretty awesome they cracked it, if that glitch chip for the PS3 comes out it'll be sweet.


Cool.

Still saving up for an E3 and this nice 120GB slim


----------



## Rydian (Mar 21, 2013)

Reminds me of the PSP situation, using a wrapper for PSX games.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 21, 2013)

4.2 and above? What if you're kicking it old school on kmeaw?


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 21, 2013)

Dang, firmware version probably wouldn't work with the PS2 ISO launcher.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Mar 21, 2013)

would it be possible for someone to design a tool that would combine the iso or iso.bin.end with the ps2 launcher 
kinda like putting a nes rom through nesterds and getting out a nds file


----------



## Prior22 (Mar 21, 2013)

Anyone try Vice City or GTA 3?


----------



## Qtis (Mar 21, 2013)

Hopefully they get better compatibility for this (not to mention an option to install CFW on newer consoles)


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 21, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Reminds me of the PSP situation, using a wrapper for PSX games.


Yup, it's POPs 2.0. Eventually compatibility will improve once the software is ripped from more titles, surely.


----------



## Rizsparky (Mar 21, 2013)

They've pacthed this up real quick!

1000th post!


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 21, 2013)

I got real excited till I saw this was for PS3s.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 21, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> I got real excited till I saw this was for PS3s.


... what else?


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 21, 2013)

PSVita


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 21, 2013)

I just got a BC unit. Plays my PS2 and Ps1 game perfectly.

Never would settle for less.


----------



## KiiWii (Mar 21, 2013)

shakirmoledina said:


> 4.2 and above? What if you're kicking it old school on kmeaw?


 
Update to 4.30.2 REBUG REX 

3.55 doesnt contain the correct PS2 emu files.

You have to update to enjoy this, there really is no reason not to.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 21, 2013)

KiiWii said:


> Update to 4.30.2 REBUG REX
> 
> 3.55 doesnt contain the correct PS2 emu files.
> 
> You have to update to enjoy this, there really is no reason not to.


 
But how do you install the Multiman or whatever it is to launch the homebrew? That isn't made clear.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Mar 21, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> But how do you install the Multiman or whatever it is to launch the homebrew? That isn't made clear.


Multiman is used for blu-ray game backups and file management. You just need to grab the .pkg file for the latest one, slap it on the root of some USB device, plug it in and install it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 21, 2013)

demonicstrife said:


> Multiman is used for blu-ray game backups and file management. You just need to grab the .pkg file for the latest one, slap it on the root of some USB device, plug it in and install it.


 
Even though I believe my firmware to be anything but 3.55? Oh well. I don't want to risk bricking my PS3, so....


----------



## BasedKiliK (Mar 21, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Even though I believe my firmware to be anything but 3.55? Oh well. I don't want to risk bricking my PS3, so....


As long as your firmware actually says it's 3.55 you're good. It's really not all that different than modding PSPs, you just have to be a little more careful. If you still want to attempt it and need help with anything, feel free to PM me.

As for this PS2 Classics hack, I've been messing around with it for a day now and several games are working without any issues (only game I tested with a very minor sound glitch was FFXII International). A few other games have been appearing that have more issues or won't play at all, so the games on PSN are more or less modified in some way that eliminates the few bugs or glitches that would exist otherwise.

There's even a compatibility list up.  http://www.pshomebrew.net/wiki/PS2_Classics_Emulator_Compatibility_List


----------



## chartube12 (Mar 21, 2013)

Darn I'm on 4.30. So it isn't happening


----------



## narutofan777 (Mar 21, 2013)

woah..this is incredible.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 21, 2013)

demonicstrife said:


> As long as your firmware actually says it's 3.55 you're good. It's really not all that different than modding PSPs, you just have to be a little more careful. If you still want to attempt it and need help with anything, feel free to PM me.
> 
> As for this PS2 Classics hack, I've been messing around with it for a day now and several games are working without any issues (only game I tested with a very minor sound glitch was FFXII International). A few other games have been appearing that have more issues or won't play at all, so the games on PSN are more or less modified in some way that eliminates the few bugs or glitches that would exist otherwise.
> 
> There's even a compatibility list up. http://www.pshomebrew.net/wiki/PS2_Classics_Emulator_Compatibility_List


 

Ah, bollocks and blimey, I'm SOL unless there's a safe (ish) way t to downgrade,



chartube12 said:


> Darn I'm on 4.30. So it isn't happening


 
I think I'm on that too. The only feasible way is to install an earlier firmware, which is risky.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 21, 2013)

No Front Mission 4 and 5 compatibility, I'll switch to CFW once I know both work at least 90% fine, since my PS3 will be collecting dust for the rest of the year and everything I want to buy is on Vita and 3DS.


----------



## emmanu888 (Mar 21, 2013)

I hope something like that comes for the PS2 Classics saves, although it will probably require a CFW to read modded save files, well i was able to mod some of my saves, but i only got mods for the first 2 MW games, but would be nice to mod the saves the PS2 Classics creates. I would love to use my original saves on those, specially with Midnight Club 2, completed the game on the PS2 but really don't want to do it again because i can't use my original save.


----------



## DS1 (Mar 21, 2013)

That's hype, but I wish that actual PS2 Classics would get more releases. It's pitiful, like 2 new releases every month, and never anything I give a damn about... which is sad, because I LOVE the PS2!


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Mar 21, 2013)

So does this mean Sony was lying this whole time about the PS3 not being able to emulate PS2 games? Is this exactly how PS1 games work on the PSP? in a wrapper? Someone clear this up for me because if Sony has had the capability to allow retail  PS2 games to be run on a non-BC PS3...FUCK EM...Fuck em all to hell.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Mar 21, 2013)

DS1 said:


> That's hype, but I wish that actual PS2 Classics would get more releases. It's pitiful, like 2 new releases every month, and never anything I give a damn about... which is sad, because I LOVE the PS2!


Really, it's the reason I still have a PS2. So I know I still have access to those games that'll never end up on the store. (I'd normally emulate, but my computer's not up to snuff)



CanuckBuck said:


> So does this mean Sony was lying this whole time about the PS3 not being able to emulate PS2 games? Is this exactly how PS1 games work on the PSP? in a wrapper? Someone clear this up for me because if Sony has had the capability to allow retail PS2 games to be run on a non-BC PS3...FUCK EM...Fuck em all to hell.


 
Pretty much. They're basically selling back our games when they could've just improved the emulator and released it to the public.

Since the architectures are different, this is pure software emulation, same for PS1. The PSP is more on the virtualization side.


----------



## joelv6 (Mar 21, 2013)

It seems that right after this news came out Sony unleashed .. OFW 4.40 

lol, exactly the same day


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Mar 21, 2013)

demonicstrife said:


> Really, it's the reason I still have a PS2. So I know I still have access to those games that'll never end up on the store. (I'd normally emulate, but my computer's not up to snuff)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW...I don't know how i feel about Sony anymore. Honestly that's just dirty business.


----------



## Coto (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm converting tales of the abyss 1.0 USA right now...

a classic ps2 game is running already on my slim 2001-a

had to switch to REBUG 4.30-2 rex (plus I've applied the march 20th rebug update)


----------



## lexarvn (Mar 21, 2013)

demonicstrife said:


> Pretty much. They're basically selling back our games when they could've just improved the emulator and released it to the public.


 
This is exactly what I was afraid of when they started releasing ps2 classics...

I just look at this and think that I would have been happy even if they decided to sell the emulator for the price of a ps3 game for those that had ps2 games already, and sell the ps2 classics on the side for those who didn't.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 21, 2013)

lexarvn said:


> This is exactly what I was afraid of when they started releasing ps2 classics...
> 
> I just look at this and think that I would have been happy even if they decided to sell the emulator for the price of a ps3 game for those that had ps2 games already, and sell the ps2 classics on the side for those who didn't.


 
That would have been the awesome thing to do... I am not even sure it would have been less profits but I am sure some one ran some numbers and said "If we sell the emulator it's one sale... If we sell just the games it could be as many as people are willing to buy!" 

My take on the whole situation is that the software emulator probably took a long time to complete and forced Sony to include hardware for BC. I think Sony fans would have been happy with any sort of emulation if it meant a cheaper PS3 at launch. Over time the emulation could have been improved just like the 360's did. 

I know that would have made me a lot happier.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Mar 21, 2013)

This is unacceptable...new firmware today can't be a coincidence either..


----------



## DS1 (Mar 21, 2013)

demonicstrife said:


> Really, it's the reason I still have a PS2. So I know I still have access to those games that'll never end up on the store. (I'd normally emulate, but my computer's not up to snuff)


 
Yeah, I'm actually disappointed in the PS3, I probably would have been better off buying a Japanese PS2. At least I wasn't stupid enough to sell off my PS2 like all my other friends...


----------



## Coto (Mar 21, 2013)

Tales of the abyss 1.0 undub USA (jap voices) working smoothly... on a slim 2001-a (45nm cpu / 65nm gpu)


----------



## Rydian (Mar 22, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> This is unacceptable...new firmware today can't be a coincidence either..


It's taken you this long to realize this is how big companies operate?


----------



## mechadylan (Mar 22, 2013)

Any chance in moving this from USN to the PS3 - Hacking & Homebrew section?  So far, this thread is chock full o' advice with regards to compatibility lists, instruction links, et. al.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Arshes91 (Mar 22, 2013)

I tested myself this application with Wipeout Pulse and Legendz Gekitou! Saga battle works very well ^^ and it can save of course. mine on Rogero 4.30 2.05


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 22, 2013)

If I don't have 3.55, I need to install the modded firmware, right? Though that is very risky from what I hear.


----------



## Arshes91 (Mar 22, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> If I don't have 3.55, I need to install the modded firmware, right? Though that is very risky from what I hear.


To the best of my knowledge when I started to modded into kmeaw as primitive custom firmware I read doesn't have kind of bricks. I just followed the instructions to add the CFW on my ps3 and then I later used rogero 4.30 2.05 latest version to change that stuff and have proper compatibility with psVita remote play


----------



## ben_not_benny (Mar 22, 2013)

Perfect. Time to get rid of my PS2, lol


----------



## tbgtbg (Mar 22, 2013)

ben_not_benny said:


> Perfect. Time to get rid of my PS2, lol



Not if you want to play PS1 games in 240p, it's not.


----------

